

Wishbox Released: An Amazing New Way to Get Feedback from Web Site Visitors - aytekin
http://www.jotform.com/blog/40-Wishbox-Released-An-Amazing-New-Way-to-Get-Feedback-from-Web-Site-Visitors

======
alduler
I think you guys overdid this. While the reporting tool on G+ implies fast
reporting: you just select and write a feedback on one page, in less than, say
30 seconds; with Wishbox you have to wait here and there, go from this screen
to that and at the end you also spend your time filling the form.

If I actually was to report a feedback with Wishbox, I wouldn't do it because
of time consumed.

Please, simplify the process.

~~~
sgdesign
Agreed. I can't really think of any use case where a user would need to
include a complex drawing with multiple text fields, shapes, colors, etc. just
to report a problem.

~~~
varikin
The simple case of sending feedback of just a comment should be simple. Click
Wishbox, gives you simple form asking for name, email, and message. Beyond
that, I think this is really cool that you could easily add a screenshot with
arrows and text explaining the issue.

Overall, I think the UX could be improved, but it has a lot of potential.

------
buro9
The one thing that should not have bugs is the bug reporting system.

I tried it, it looks promising, but when clicked... nothing happened first
time. A reload, another click, something happened and the browser was slow and
unresponsive. Another reload, another click... the dialog opened and felt
clunky and slow.

I'd rather get broken feedback than no feedback. At least some indication what
was going on.

~~~
aytekin
You are right. A bug reporting tool should not have bugs. We are busy sorting
out all bugs on all browser. After 3 months of development and 2 weeks private
beta testing with 50 JotForm users we had to release it to get more feedback.
We will keep working on it and make it rock solid.

------
zacharyvoase
It would be helpful if the video had more footage of the product actually in
use; when I realised it was a cross between a Feedback tab and Skitch, that's
what really excited me. The rest seemed to be fluff.

~~~
aytekin
That's very cool way to put it: Skitch on a Feedback tab. We should have
thought of that. :)

Since you can demo the product on the page (using the feedback tab, or the
Preview button on the wizard) we kept the video more about general usage,
instead of screencasting the product. But thanks for the feedback. We will
consider adding another video to the page showing how the product works.

------
singingwolfboy
I'm curious to try this thing out, but as a developer, I want to see what's
entailed before I commit to it. I don't see any documentation, and when I
click on the big "Get Wishbox" button, you ask for my email without giving me
any information. I'm not giving you my email without (1) knowing what you're
going to do with it, and (2) some documentation so that I know if this is
simple enough to be worth it.

~~~
aytekin
That's a good point. We need your email address to send screenshots to you.

When you enter your email address, we will create a guest JotForm account on
the background. When you receive a new feedback, we will send it to you.

We will add some explanation to the wizard.

------
7klBo4t8
I didn't install it on my site but used the one on jotform.com but it worked
mostly fine for me. I can definitely see uses for it. It would be interesting
to see how many of your existing users clients actually annotate the image.

FWIW: You might mention that the camera button clobbers the existing image. To
me it meant I could add multiple screenshots but it clobbered my annotated
image instead.

Also the first image was sized correctly but after clicking the camera image
the second image was overlapping the tools.

FF 7.0.1

------
lazerwalker
There are obvious advantages to having it be a full-blown tool your startup
can implement instead of a Safari plugin, but this reminds me of Coda Notes
(<http://www.panic.com/blog/2010/06/coda-notes-previe/>).

------
geoffw8
Obviously cool stuff, but, is a user really going to invest their time in
doing that?

We run a womens fashion store, and I know for sure our users WOULD NOT fill
this out, or even interact with it. Would be interested in seeing some stats
in 6 months.

Best of luck, of course!

~~~
aytekin
We get over 100 support requests daily at JotForm. Users usually cannot
describe the problem clearly. Many times, we have to ask them for further
clarification. Screenshots make our support team's job easier. But many people
don't know how to take screenshots. Even if only a small portion of people use
it, it will still help.

During the private beta testing we found out that Wishbox is especially useful
for two groups of users: Web Designers and Startups. When you have a new
design or product, screenshots are very useful. I read somewhere that
Google+'s feedback tool was used over 1 million times in the first month. That
must have helped them sort out bugs.

~~~
geoffw8
Yeah, your right. I guess my point comes with an obvious caveat - it depends
what your business is. Our audience are particularly fickle, and there are
lots of other places they can (quickly) go to satisfy their need (albeit not
as well ;) ). As I say though, best of luck!

------
daniel-warner-x
The G+ feedback system is something special, and kudos to these guys for
moving so fast... but... this is nowhere near as elegant and easy to
understand. Less time making chubby little controls more time making it so you
can mark up the actual page!

------
barryhunter
I just tried it. Not bad. But its a little confusing when you first get ths
screenshot. Its like 'now what?'

A prompt like "This is a screenshot of the page, annotate it to let us know
what part you are contacting us about" would be useful.

~~~
JTxt
Agreed. Also perhaps process of leaving notes and arrows might be more
intuitive:

\- Make leaving text the default tool. "Click where you want to make a note
about the page."

\- "Type your message now" appears there, and disappears when they start
typing. (Or at least a blinking cursor.)

\- Hovering over the textbox reveals an fadded arrow that, that when dragged
away turns into an opaque arrow that extends to wherever dragged. (Arrow and
text box can be moved independently. Arrow can be deleted with delete key or
dragging it to the text box. (Or have a trash icon that elements can be
dragged to, or when clicked, the next item clicked is deleted.) )

Or instead of the text default perhaps have the more familiar contact us text
box also next to the editor, so they can write, then place arrows to what they
are writing about.

Interesting project. Nice work!

------
aerotrain
Give WebEngage (<http://webengage.com>) a try. It too takes automatic screen
shot with custom form builder.

~~~
aytekin
Thanks. I gave it a try. Nice tool. Here are the reasons why I think Wishbox
is different:

\- Wishbox has a drawing tool. You can draw arrows, circles, rectangles etc.,
add notes and even crop parts of the screenshot.

\- JotForm's form builder provides much more customization options for
Wishbox.

\- It might be a slowness on my end but Wishbox seems to be much faster.
[CORRECTION: WebEngage is now very snappy. It must be a temporary slowness on
my end] We have spent a lot of time thinking about speed. We are taking
screenshots on elastic load balanced EC2 instances so that we can grow/shrink
the instances with the demand.

\- Wishbox does not require sign-up and free upto 100 submissions/month.
WebEngage seems to be limited to 30 submissions "total".
<http://webengage.com/pricing> [CORRECTION: WebEngage is unlimited for
screenshots. The limit is only for Surveys]

~~~
avlesh-singh
Mandatory disclosure first - this is Avlesh, co-founder and ceo at WebEngage.

Congratulations on the launch of Wishbox. I liked what I saw. Yes, currently
we don't let users annotate the screenshot.

For the number of submissions, the FREE plan has UNLIMITED feedback. 30
response is the limit for short surveys which is another feature inside
WebEngage.

~~~
aytekin
I have just re-tried WebEngage and it seems very snappy. It was probably a
temporary slowness on my end. Sorry about that. I will edit that out from my
comment.

Will also change about the response limit.

WebEngage looks great. Thanks for responding and corrections.

------
Urgo
Cool idea but it doesn't look like its quite ready yet. I just installed it on
my site ( <http://socialblade.com/youtube> after you search for a user) and
then tried to submit feedback. It took a screen shot but the size was messed
up (was super wide) and after I submitted it and looked at it in the ticket
system I was not able to get the screen shout out. The image of a camera there
goes to.. an image of a camera instead of a screen shot when you click it.
photo.png

------
ryanwaggoner
Side note: not sure how, but you apparently somehow broke the ability to zoom
in or out on iPhone, so I had to pan back and forth to read this

------
omfg
404'd

~~~
aytekin
Sorry, our bad. We cached the blog post on Nginx to serve it faster to the
HNers. Then someone sent a release and wiped out the cache. Fixed now.

------
HnNoPassMailer
-Extremely annoying voice of vid. I don't know why, but I could not finish the 1 minute vid

-A Super Mario themed birthdaycake? Really? That takes the cake.

Now I remember wishbox as an annoying voice trying to sell me
supermariothemedbirthdaycakes.

Loose details in a promovid, and hire a professional voice.

